# Vintage Walking Canes



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is a picture of part of my Cane collection. . Walking Sticks and Canes are my life long pleasure, even part of my dreams.

In the pictures is a carved Snake weaving in and out of an Antler.

The second one is a carved Lion in Ivory.

The third one and my favourite is a Monkey carved in Antler with a saw in his hand, cutting grapes of a vine. The more you look the more you see, tiny birds hiding in the vine. This is more like a netsuke carving. Dave


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A nice collection do you display then ?

Carvings of netsuke is a popular pastime just got a book on the subject .


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful handles.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

They look close to being antique, or is it just clever aging work? Love the intricacy on something so small. N.


----------



## stickwithdave (Apr 29, 2015)

These sticks are around 80-100 years old,They never had dremels in them days all done by hand verry clever work. Cobalt i also colect netsuke such intricate work


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovely. Always looking online at the old stuff.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

All are great carvings. I spend a lot of time looking at antique sticks online too.

Rodney


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Incredible! I have no skill for carving even with power tools, then to imagine the amount of skill and dedication to your craft to do that all by hand. And think about what the lighting conditions were 100 years ago! The amount of love that goes into stick making is sometimes staggering!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 13, 2015)

Love them.


----------

